# ReviewTheLight: Skilhunt H02 (820 Lumen Headlamp)



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Like :thumbsup: my reviews on facebook!
*_Don't forget to click "Like" after the page loads!_


Skilhunt has long been a maker of high quality professional flashlights. I believe the H02 is Skilhunt's first headlamp, and it's a versatile and high-powered entry into the field.


_
Thanks to Skilhunt for providing the H02 for review._

I’ll be reviewing the H02 in two sections: first, I’ll discuss the light objectively (the facts about the light itself), then I’ll discuss the light subjectively (my impressions about the light's performance when used for specific applications). If you have any other specific applications you'd like the light tested for, let me know and I'll see what I can do.

Video Review

Below is a video review of the H02. Due to my old image hosting site closing down, I've got new restrictions on image uploads and have replaced the "Construction" section of my reviews with a more detailed video review.


_This video is available in 1080p HD, but defaults to a lower quality. To select the playback quality click the settings button (looks like a gear) after you've started the video._


Objective

*Manufacturer's Specifications*

Price: 46 USD






Dimensions





Plus, here's a few shots with some good detail.


















*User Interface*

The H02 shares an interface with models in the DS series, controlled by a single electronic side switch (a magnet in the tail has replaced the traditional tail switch).

To turn the light on in the last brightness mode used, press the switch once quickly. Once on, a single quick click rotates through the sequence Low -> Medium -> High -> Turbo. Two quick clicks switches to strobe mode. To turn the light off, hold down on the switch for about a second.

Also, when the light is off, you have direct access to the Low mode by holding down the switch for a second instead of a quick click, or direct access to Turbo by using two quick clicks. The result is that when the light is off, you can always turn it on in Low, Turbo, or the last used brightness setting.


*Action Shots*

You can click on any of these shots to see them full size.

Light in Hand








White Wall (Low, Medium, High)
_ISO 100, f/3.5, 1/20" 
_









BeamSlice




MugShot




Indoor Shots (Low, Medium, High)
_ISO 100, f/3.5, 1"
_









Outdoor Shots (Low, Medium, High)
_ISO 100, f/3.5, 2.5"
_









Long-Range Shots (High)
_ISO 100, f/3.5, 5"
_


*Performance*

Submersion: I submersed the H02 under a foot of water for about an hour, clicking the switch several times. I found no evidence of water entering or damaging the light.

Heat: The H02 becomes mildly warm after running on Turbo for about 20 minutes, but does not become hot.

PWM: I found no evidence of pulse width modulation on any mode of the H02.

Drop: I dropped the H02 from about a meter onto various surfaces (including grass, carpet, dirt, and hard wood), and found no cosmetic or functional damage.

Reverse Polarity Protection: Skilhunt claims reverse polarity protection on the H02, so I inserted the battery backwards and attempted to turn on the light. When the battery was corrected, correct function resumed.

Over-Discharge Protection: The H02 includes a low voltage indication feature that flashes the main emitter when the battery voltage is low, and the battery should be replaced or recharged at such a time.


Spectral Analysis




All light that we see as white is actually made up of several different colors put together. The relative intensities of the different colors in the mix are what determine the tint of the white we see. For example, cool white LED's have a lot of blue, and warm white LED's have more red or yellow. This measurement was done on a home made spectrometer. The plot below the picture is corrected for the spectral sensitivity of the human eye. Note: the peak in the 900nm region doesn't really exist, it's a piece of the second-order spectrum that's showing up here because of the high intensity of the light source. 

Output and Runtime




ANSI FL-1 runtime ratings are the time it takes for a light to fall to 10% of it's original output (counting from 30 seconds after turning the light on). 

The vertical axis of the graphs below represents a relative brightness measurement using a home made light box. The horizontal axis is time in hours:minutes:seconds. Runtimes are stated in hours:minutes:seconds. These graphs may be truncated to show detail.

*Mode Comparison*

Turbo




High




Medium





Throwing Distance

ANSI FL-1 standard for stating a light's throwing distance is the distance at which the peak beam intensity (usually at the center of the beam) is 0.25 lux. I calculate throwing distance and candela (lux at 1 meter) by measuring peak beam intensity at five different distances and using the formula lux*distance^2=constant.


*Peak Beam Intensity: 2451 cd*
*Throw Distance: 99 m*


Subjective Review

Quick break down:

+ Compact
+ Powerful magnet in tail
+ Removable from headband
+ Reasonable output levels
+ Direct access to Low or Turbo from off
+ Strobe hidden
+ Good output regulation
+ Smooth brightness transitions
+ Good smooth flood

- Low could be lower
- Long press required to turn off
- Headband too loud

The H02 is an excellent light for a low price, and has all the quality I expect from a Skilhunt light. 

First, this is a very compact light in the 18650 battery class. The design of putting the electronic side switch in the gap remaining in the head due to the shallow, side-facing emitter/reflector assembly really cuts down on the length needed in the head, and the use of a magnet in the tail cap instead of a clicky switch minimizes that length as well. Finally, the diameter of the body isn't much more than the diameter of the battery. There are certainly 18650 lights that are more compact, but this is definitely at the small end, and that's great for a headlamp, where large size or weight would become a nuisance very quickly. Second, the tail has a very impressive magnet. You can see the video above to see just how strong the magnet is. I've seen other lights with magnets in the tail, but Skilhunt is the first company I've seen to put a tail magnet in a high quality light, the others being the kind of cheep thing you find at a chain hardware store. The magnet is exceedingly useful for keeping the light where you want it in a variety of situations. Because the light is removable from the headlamp, there are really a ton of ways to get the H02 to point light where you need it.

The headband of the H02 is very comfortable, and does a good job of keeping the H02 in place without causing discomfort, even for long periods of time. I find the over-the-top band of the headband makes a big difference in the comfort (some headlamps don't have that style of headband, just a single band around the side of the head). The rubber strap design that keeps the H02 in place makes it easy to adjust the angle of the light, but you don't have to worry about it moving when you don't want it to. Having the light source be slightly to one side instead of centered doesn't seem to make a noticeable difference to me when I'm using the light. I also prefer the side switch for a headlamp of this style, it somehow seems more comfortable to use than similar headlamps with a tail switch. 

I really like the UI of the H02. Having a single switch keeps things simple, and the strobe mode is hidden well enough that I have not yet activated it by accident. Having direct access to Low or Turbo brightness is a great feature. One of my biggest pet peeves in a flashlight is having to subject my night-adapted vision to high brightness modes before I can reach the low brightness mode I want. Also, there are always situations where you need to very quickly access the maximum brightness possible. My only problem with the interface of the H02 is that when the flashlight is on, a quick click changes the brightness mode and you need to hold the button down for a second to turn the light off--I would much rather do a long press to change modes and be able to turn the light off with a quick click.

The beam of the H02 is very floody. The XM-L2 is a naturally floody emitter, and it's been placed in a very shallow reflector. In addition, the lens has a textured pattern, so that the light is even more diffused. This is my preference for a headlamp, so I really appreciate the floody design.

Skilhunt has done a good job of paying attention to detail, so that the H02 is a high quality light with all the little things done well. It's got good output regulation, well-chosen output levels, stainless steel bezel, good clip design, heat dissipation fins, attractive design, smooth transitions between brightness levels, etc. The only detail I'm not really fond of is the blue/yellow designs on the headband--I'd prefer something a bit less noticeable (maybe mostly gray/black, with a small blue/yellow logo in the back).

Overall, the H02 is an excellent compact headlamp, with great features that are difficult to find all together at a better price. If you're looking for a compact, high quality, high output headlamp, the H02 would be an excellent choice.


*Long Term Impressions*
I'll fill this part in after carrying the light for a while. If nothing get's added here, either I find nothing else worth noting about the light, or I end up not using it often.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice review, thanks for taking the time to put it together, I'm looking for a headlamp but want one with a lower mode than this one seems to have.


----------



## tethien (Jun 10, 2014)

Great. I just bought H02 this morning. Nice and very bright headlamp.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rifter said:


> Nice review, thanks for taking the time to put it together, I'm looking for a headlamp but want one with a lower mode than this one seems to have.



Thanks Rifter! If you want a lower low, the Nitecore HC50 has a slightly lower low, it might be worth a look, but it's max brightness is lower as well.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 11, 2014)

tethien said:


> Great. I just bought H02 this morning. Nice and very bright headlamp.



Glad you like it!


----------



## Miguel_79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the great review.

This flashlight is on my focus, i think his Price is very low in relation with it offers.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 16, 2014)

Miguel_79 said:


> Thanks for the great review.
> 
> This flashlight is on my focus, i think his Price is very low in relation with it offers.



Glad my review was helpful!


----------



## lucky1981 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

I note that on their website (which is renewed), Skilhunt have updated the flashlight, now called "*H02 **NEW*", and have also added a version with transparent reflector "*H02 **R*". Greetings


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 27, 2014)

lucky1981 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I note that on their website (which is renewed), Skilhunt have updated the flashlight, now called "*H02 **NEW*", and have also added a version with transparent reflector "*H02 **R*". Greetings



Thanks for your input lucky1981! I checked out their new H02 versions, it looks like the main difference I can see so far is the lens/reflector. Instead of a circular bezel keeping it in, it looks like a square of metal with four screws keeps it in now, and as you noted, you can get one with either a standard reflector or a diffusing lens similar to the one in my review sample. They don't have all the specs filled in for it now, so we'll have to wait and see if there are any other changes.


----------



## lucky1981 (Aug 28, 2014)

Exactly Bigmac, in the Skilhunt website damage as the launch date of the flashlight renewed on 8/11/2014 and there are still all of the specifications, but the lumens look the same (820). In addition, the site is not working properly. I think you have to wait a few more days. Greetings and thanks again for your great review.


----------



## Nestor (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello,
I got the new version of this light, which has a different way to fix the lens (4 screws). The light is really nice but it make a whining noise in Med and Hi modes. I didn't notice PWM when shooting a moving object but the noise bothers me a little since it is a head lamp and I can hear it when using it.
Any comment?
Thanks!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Nestor; I've heard of people talking about hearing inductor whine in their lights, but I've never actually had a light myself that did that. It might be worth running a CPF search on the topic.


----------



## lhedrick (Jan 20, 2016)

I got one of these H02 lights a month ago. It's a nice light and it does the job for me. Has a nice wide beam and lots of power.

One strange thing. I use the light every night when i walk the dogs. When I get back and turn it off,,,,,,, it comes right back on. It takes several attempts before it will stay off.


----------



## Wilz (Dec 26, 2016)

lhedrick said:


> I got one of these H02 lights a month ago. It's a nice light and it does the job for me. Has a nice wide beam and lots of power.
> 
> One strange thing. I use the light every night when i walk the dogs. When I get back and turn it off,,,,,,, it comes right back on. It takes several attempts before it will stay off.



I have noticed the same thing, especially when the light is cold. Tried to contact the seller of this unit, but got no reply, so I decided to try fixing it by myself. My guess was, that the switch was bouncing and turning the light back on, so decided to add small capacitor between switch contacts (debouncing capacitor). This seems to work for me, so maybe you can try it too.


----------

